# Louisiana Limits Sabine Jetties are on Fire



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The blue water has arrived at the Sabine jetties. Trout and spanish mackerel are biting, along with a few reds, but a lot of black tips sharks.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

